# Help needed on Visa4UK online application!!!



## lewmable82 (Apr 11, 2016)

Hi guys,

Sorry for the long post ahead, but it's quite daunting applying for our Visa4UK online application and want to make sure we get it right. I'm Malaysian and my husband is a British citizen and now we're looking to sort out the Spouse visa application for me to join him in London.

I've selected "Settlement" and "Wife" as sub-category (I hope this is right). Please advise if it's wrong. The following are my queries: -

[Apologies but I can't seem to work on the numbering - hope you understand]

1.	Passport/Travel Document
1.1	Issuing Authority – what should I write? 
a.	Country (Malaysia)
b.	Immigration Dept (has limited characters – can’t type full “Department”) 

2.	Travel Information
2.1	Are you traveling with anyone? – Can I put “No” as I’m still unsure if my husband will be traveling with me just yet?
2.2	Date of planned arrival in the UK? – Can I just put a tentative date for now as we’re still unsure of the exact date?
2.3	How long do you intend to stay in the UK? – I’ve put it as “33 months”, is this accurate?
2.4	What is the main address and contact details of where you will be staying whilst in the UK? – I’m inserting my husband’s name and home address. As for the “Primary Contact No.” can I put his mobile no. or home phone number and mobile as “Secondary Contact No.”? 

3.	N/A

4.	Travel & Criminal History-
4.1	Have you ever travelled outside your country of residence, excluding the UK, in the last 10 years? – Do I have to list each and every travel for the past 10 years?

5.	Spouse / Partner
Just to reconfirm that it is my husband’s details although he’s my Sponsor and these details will be repeated in the Sponsor’s section?

6.	Employment
6.1	What is your total monthly income from all sources of employment or occupation, after tax? – Can this be a ballpark figure or right down to each dollar & cents?
6.2	Type of work undertaken? – I’m a Marketing Manager, can I input it as “Marketing”?

7.	N/A

8.	Sponsor Details
8.1	Place of issue – my husband is a British citizen, on the Bio page doesn’t show “Place of issue” but there’s a “Code” at the top that show “GBR”, do I insert that?
8.2	When did they arrive the UK? – I read somewhere that advises to put “since birth” but this is not an option so do I select his birth date? Only a date option is possible.
8.3	What is their relationship to you? – there is no “Husband” selection, do I select “Partner”? 

9.	English Language
9.1	Are you exempt from the English language requirement? – I’m a Malaysian national who has a Bachelor’s Degree from Australia (2012), am I exempt from the English language requirement?
9.2	How did you meet the English language requirement? – If no, I will need to answer this, what should I write in here? 

10.	Additional Information
10.1	Is there any other information you wish to be considered as part of your application? – Any advice on what to put here? We’re both never married before and have no children. We just got married recently in May 2016 (registered) and are now looking to be living together.

Appreciate your help please...  as we're really a little unsure :noidea: and sorry if they seem very obvious but just want to get it right. 

Thank you so much! 
Cheers!
~M~


----------



## Dgr93 (Jul 1, 2016)

lewmable82 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Sorry for the long post ahead, but it's quite daunting applying for our Visa4UK online application and want to make sure we get it right. I'm Malaysian and my husband is a British citizen and now we're looking to sort out the Spouse visa application for me to join him in London.
> 
> ...


Hi, im sorry I can't help you myself, but I'm hoping you find some answers to these as I will be applying later on in the year and it would be good to have a some clarification before starting to apply!


----------



## ctyler (Feb 21, 2016)

1.	Passport/Travel Document
1.1	Issuing Authority – what should I write? There should be on your passport who issued it. You should write exactly how its shown on your passport.
a.	Country (Malaysia)
b.	Immigration Dept (has limited characters – can’t type full “Department”) 

2.	Travel Information
2.1	Are you traveling with anyone? – Can I put “No” as I’m still unsure if my husband will be traveling with me just yet? It won't be a problem if you travel with your husband if you say you'll travel alone. I would put 'No'.
2.2	Date of planned arrival in the UK? – Can I just put a tentative date for now as we’re still unsure of the exact date? The expected date, as you shouldn't make real plans before getting your visa
2.3	How long do you intend to stay in the UK? – I’ve put it as “33 months”, is this accurate?A condition for the spouse visa is that you want to live in the UK for good. I would put something like "Indefenitely" or something like this.
2.4	What is the main address and contact details of where you will be staying whilst in the UK? – I’m inserting my husband’s name and home address. As for the “Primary Contact No.” can I put his mobile no. or home phone number and mobile as “Secondary Contact No.”? Address and contact number of the place you'll be staying in the UK. There are places for your own contact numbers.

3.	N/A

4.	Travel & Criminal History-
4.1	Have you ever travelled outside your country of residence, excluding the UK, in the last 10 years? – Do I have to list each and every travel for the past 10 years? If there's room for everything, yes, list all of them. If there's not, put at least the 5 more recents

5.	Spouse / Partner
Just to reconfirm that it is my husband’s details although he’s my Sponsor and these details will be repeated in the Sponsor’s section?Yes, but be aware that the "parents" bit is about you, not your partner. And yeah, you'll have to repeat it all again on the sponsor's bit.

6.	Employment
6.1	What is your total monthly income from all sources of employment or occupation, after tax? – Can this be a ballpark figure or right down to each dollar & cents? As accurate as possible. And they don't like "cents"... just the full number.
6.2	Type of work undertaken? – I’m a Marketing Manager, can I input it as “Marketing”?As accurate as possible

7.	N/A

8.	Sponsor Details
8.1	Place of issue – my husband is a British citizen, on the Bio page doesn’t show “Place of issue” but there’s a “Code” at the top that show “GBR”, do I insert that? The country it was issued.
8.2	When did they arrive the UK? – I read somewhere that advises to put “since birth” but this is not an option so do I select his birth date? Only a date option is possible. His birth date
8.3	What is their relationship to you? – there is no “Husband” selection, do I select “Partner”? Yep.

9.	English Language
9.1	Are you exempt from the English language requirement? – I’m a Malaysian national who has a Bachelor’s Degree from Australia (2012), am I exempt from the English language requirement?You have to check on here (https://www.gov.uk/join-family-in-uk/knowledge-of-english) if you need any further test to meet the requirement.
9.2	How did you meet the English language requirement? – If no, I will need to answer this, what should I write in here? If no, you'll need to take a approved test to prove that you meet the requirement, and that's what you should write in here.

10.	Additional Information
10.1	Is there any other information you wish to be considered as part of your application? – Any advice on what to put here? We’re both never married before and have no children. We just got married recently in May 2016 (registered) and are now looking to be living together.Every situation is different, so I can't say if you need to add anything on here. It's really up to you.


----------



## lewmable82 (Apr 11, 2016)

ctyler said:


> 1.	Passport/Travel Document
> 1.1	Issuing Authority – what should I write? There should be on your passport who issued it. You should write exactly how its shown on your passport.


It really doesn't say on my passport, it has "Issuing Office" which is another question on the form but it does not show anywhere on "Issuing Authority" hence, I'm really clueless on what to write here. 

But on the other hand, thank you sooooooooooo much on your much detailed help. Truly appreciate it!


----------



## lewmable82 (Apr 11, 2016)

lewmable82 said:


> It really doesn't say on my passport, it has "Issuing Office" which is another question on the form but it does not show anywhere on "Issuing Authority" hence, I'm really clueless on what to write here.
> 
> But on the other hand, thank you sooooooooooo much on your much detailed help. Truly appreciate it!


Hi Ctyler,

Please disregard my question above, I've read some fine print at the back of the passport and it states that the Issuing Authority is the Immigration Department of Malaysia but the box doesn't allow me to enter that many characters, should I write "Malaysia" only or "Malaysia Immi Dept"? Just want your thoughts on this. 

Thanks so much!


----------

